# building a 3.6 Big Turbo



## andy3.6tt (Feb 16, 2009)

I am currently building a 3.6 Audi tt 2005:
I have had the engine running and just need some bigger injectors and bigger fuel pump - then fine tuning ...








a power graph 









Does any one know where i can get a 3 inch exhaust from at the moment i have made my own -


----------



## VSPURS (Aug 31, 2008)

Can't wait to see this up and running!

:roll:


----------



## rustyintegrale (Oct 1, 2006)

andy3.6tt said:


> Does any one know where i can get a 3 inch exhaust from at the moment i have made my own -


I'm getting mine made here...

http://www.mijperformance.com/index.html

Can't wait!

cheers

rich


----------



## phope (Mar 26, 2006)

668hp !  :mrgreen:


----------



## clived (May 6, 2002)

:!:


----------



## junkie (Jun 22, 2008)

I have seen that graph before from a MK2 Golf. :roll:


----------



## acmurray (Jun 28, 2007)

Very interesting.


----------



## denTTed (Feb 21, 2007)

All that effort put in by the likes of ferrari and Lambo, when really just supercharging a 3.2 v6 would have sufficed.


----------



## junkie (Jun 22, 2008)

I think the maths are something like

3.6 capacity + supercharger @ 20psi = 600+ horses.


----------



## Constantinos (Aug 22, 2008)

Interesting, however I guess we all agree that we would like to see some more photos please. Until then I am going to treat this project with a little dose of skepticism. :? I would not get too excited yet.


----------



## junkie (Jun 22, 2008)

I initially thought the same, now im sure there is an Andy who works for Storm, i could be wrong though.

I have also seen that graph before like i said from Storm.

Storm do build the 3.6 supercharged engines.

The date on the grap is recent.

But there is no engine bay pictures.

The graph title says "a graph" not "my actual engine graph"

Still it is possible and has been done getting that power from that engine with the supercharger.

The doubt in my mind was is the graph from the engine that is in the TT or the owner is planning to put that engine conversion into the TT.

All good stuff though and keeping a close eye on it. I love the big power threads....


----------



## Constantinos (Aug 22, 2008)

Agreed on the conversion opinion.


----------



## SteveS TT (Apr 23, 2008)

The graph won't be from the tt will it? If he hasn't got decent big injectors it won't be producing that much power, plus the graph says VR6 Supercharged.

Car looks nice though and if you kept it like that then it'd look very wolf in sheep clothing however i'm sure those BBS LM's are only 18's and you can't fit very big brakes behind them and they look like they're still standard... Screw 600+bhp with the std TT brakes!!!!!!!!!! That's suicide!


----------



## junkie (Jun 22, 2008)

When i last saw that graph the same thing was said it needs even bigger injectors, thats why you see the power climbing then drop off trying to cope with it all.


----------



## andy3.6tt (Feb 16, 2009)

Hi Guys, 
You are right i did have the engine in my mk2 golf and am now transplanting everything into my audi tt - the photo of the car is from before i took the engine out - the wheels are 19" and the brakes will be upgraded.
I really love my tt and it took alot to strip it and start converting into a dragster i will take some pics tommorow of where i am up to and post them up soon....

cheers andy


----------



## Droo (Dec 5, 2006)

rustyintegrale said:


> andy3.6tt said:
> 
> 
> > Does any one know where i can get a 3 inch exhaust from at the moment i have made my own -
> ...


Sorry for hijack but i had my custom made there great guys. :wink:


----------



## TTsline02 (Dec 9, 2008)

that would be faster than a small badger with a rocket up its ass  bring it on!


----------



## junkie (Jun 22, 2008)

SteveS TT said:


> plus the graph says VR6 Supercharged.


You do know the V6 is a VR6 right.


----------



## vstuning (Oct 28, 2008)

For me this is the best looking TT I have seen yet. exaclty what I had planned, 19 "BBS genuine ?


----------



## andy3.6tt (Feb 16, 2009)

hi rpm - the wheels are replicas but still fairly light ... i have a good contact 19's cost me £575 for the rims ...


----------



## roddy (Dec 25, 2008)

wanna see some big air scoops on the bonnet , some big brake ducts and a couple of decent skirts and wings on this baby !!! no q car stuff !!!!


----------



## andy3.6tt (Feb 16, 2009)

some recent photo's of the car ....
























will up date thread soon..


----------



## caney (Feb 5, 2004)

awesome mate! what transmission set up are you using to handle the torque?


----------



## andy3.6tt (Feb 16, 2009)

hi, 
at the moment i am using a sachs racing fly wheel and clutch with a manual gearbox but i will be going to a triple plate clutch with a built gearbox.


----------



## Hallyfella (Mar 5, 2007)

That looks the dogs danglies mate, hope all goes well . Nice to see something none standard. 8)


----------



## ELLIOTT (Feb 29, 2008)

Beautiful car mate! well done.


----------



## caney (Feb 5, 2004)

andy3.6tt said:


> hi,
> at the moment i am using a sachs racing fly wheel and clutch with a manual gearbox but i will be going to a triple plate clutch with a built gearbox.


my brother lives in Reading,might call in for a nose around :wink:


----------



## andy3.6tt (Feb 16, 2009)

caney said:


> andy3.6tt said:
> 
> 
> > hi,
> ...


no worries mate you are more than welcome ....


----------



## Gone (May 5, 2009)

SteveS TT said:


> The graph won't be from the tt will it? If he hasn't got decent big injectors it won't be producing that much power, plus the graph says VR6 Supercharged.
> 
> Car looks nice though and if you kept it like that then it'd look very wolf in sheep clothing however i'm sure those BBS LM's are only 18's and you can't fit very big brakes behind them and they look like they're still standard... Screw 600+bhp with the std TT brakes!!!!!!!!!! That's suicide!


Nice looking car and interesting project!
Not convinced of the need for big brakes though - loads of posts and threads on the forum connect power upgrades with the need for big brake upgrades but surely bhp has no impact on braking performance - the car's top speed is 140/155 mph and the OEM brakes are able to deal with stopping from this speed (surely?!). Power has no impact on top speed in this range, it just dictates how quick you reach it.

If you're planning to track the car or otherwise head for higher speeds then it's a different story, best of luck with the work.


----------



## andy3.6tt (Feb 16, 2009)

i agree the brakes size is calculated on a weight basis - then stopping power is down to friction material ...


----------



## junkie (Jun 22, 2008)

Bigger brakes run cooler its the best way to improve stopping power, then friction material.

BHP will help you get to the high speeds quicker but the extra power will also help overcome the drag and will propel the car to higher speeds than 150mph etc.

Look at top fuel drag cars, the accelerate insanely quick because of 1000's of BHP but also do 300 MPH because of the BHP.


----------



## Gone (May 5, 2009)

Precisely, no need for big brake conversions unless targeting speeds in excess of manufacturer's original design speed. Glad we all agree!


----------



## andy3.6tt (Feb 16, 2009)

Just Some update pics of the supercharged bws audi










paintwork reflection










rolling road










combustion chamber mods
































































Finished lotus





































Rotrex supercharged r32 beetle rsi


----------



## MTW (Sep 16, 2009)

holy christ....thats awesome. :mrgreen:


----------



## phope (Mar 26, 2006)

Finished article looks great


----------



## Bikerz (Aug 23, 2008)

SteveS TT said:


> The graph won't be from the tt will it? If he hasn't got decent big injectors it won't be producing that much power, plus the graph says VR6 Supercharged.
> 
> Car looks nice though and if you kept it like that then it'd look very wolf in sheep clothing however i'm sure those BBS LM's are only 18's and you can't fit very big brakes behind them and they look like they're still standard... Screw 600+bhp with the std TT brakes!!!!!!!!!! That's suicide!


Steve you can fit HUGE brakes behine 18's. 6 pot bremo's with 380mm disks or the Tarox 10 pots both fit!


----------



## smarties24 (May 22, 2009)

WOW...Thats lookin amazing!!


----------



## elrao (Apr 19, 2005)

Is that a Rotrex charger? Am considering this option for my R32, but at a more modest power!


----------



## andy3.6tt (Feb 16, 2009)

elrao said:


> Is that a Rotrex charger? Am considering this option for my R32, but at a more modest power!


Yes it is a rotrex charger ...


----------



## Charlie (Dec 15, 2006)

sweeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeet 8)

Charlie


----------



## Bikerz (Aug 23, 2008)

Is this a bored 3.2 lump? Excuse my ignorance, just getting confused after someone said VR6 lump, so a bored 2.8 lump?


----------



## andy3.6tt (Feb 16, 2009)

Bikerz said:


> Is this a bored 3.2 lump? Excuse my ignorance, just getting confused after someone said VR6 lump, so a bored 2.8 lump?


Hi - It is actually a passat R36 (bws) engine with built up blue print and forged internals ...
Also has a rotrex supercharger bolted on...


----------



## SAJ77 (Nov 16, 2008)

WOW!! AMAZING CAR!! 8) :evil: 

Saj


----------



## TTitan (May 11, 2007)

very nice -- I d like to see this get a write up in the TTOC mag ! (with plenty of pics)

TTitan


----------



## wallstreet (Oct 19, 2009)

andy3.6tt said:


> Just Some update pics of the supercharged bws audi
> 
> 
> 
> ...


What a gorgeous makeover..

What kind of Polisher did you use, polishes to create that deep reflection. I assume its machined like a Porter Cable or Meguiars G220 with ....

Best wishes

WallSt


----------



## andy3.6tt (Feb 16, 2009)

Hi i spent some time and colour sanded the paint the used zymol ... it made a great improvement on stock paint ...


----------



## wallstreet (Oct 19, 2009)

andy3.6tt said:


> Hi i spent some time and colour sanded the paint the used zymol ... it made a great improvement on stock paint ...


I recommend the easier way, quick, G220. 07 Glaze from Meguiars, Collinite double layered would really bring out the colour...even try out carlack68 sealants to hard glaze the look.. You have a unique car, ask Tim from cleanyourcar.co.uk to come over and help you deepen it... I have seen the cars he has helped with, no charge usually some are F40s to TTs even I think... but yours is unique..

I take it back... it looks amazing...awesome reflection... if you have spare hands and power, I will driver over the sea soon...for a Wax on Wax off... lol


----------



## andy3.6tt (Feb 16, 2009)

wallstreet said:


> andy3.6tt said:
> 
> 
> > Hi i spent some time and colour sanded the paint the used zymol ... it made a great improvement on stock paint ...
> ...


great idea i get in touch with him


----------



## TTCool (Feb 7, 2005)

rustyintegrale said:


> andy3.6tt said:
> 
> 
> > Does any one know where i can get a 3 inch exhaust from at the moment i have made my own -
> ...


That looks very interesting. It seems they do a four branch manifold as well. I'll give them a call tomorrow.

Joe


----------



## jim (Jun 4, 2009)

I think this car is one of the best i have seen. 8) 8) 8)


----------



## chris_p (Dec 14, 2008)

Where are you located? I recognise it.

Ps - It's sick, pure filth!


----------



## andy3.6tt (Feb 16, 2009)

chris_p said:


> Where are you located? I recognise it.
> 
> Ps - It's sick, pure filth!


 where abouts are you located chris


----------



## anthony_m (Aug 28, 2008)

when can i buy it!!
seriously stunning!  
A..


----------



## andy3.6tt (Feb 16, 2009)

anthony_m said:


> when can i buy it!!
> seriously stunning!
> A..


Cheers mate


----------



## ap123ap (Aug 20, 2008)

rustyintegrale said:


> andy3.6tt said:
> 
> 
> > Does any one know where i can get a 3 inch exhaust from at the moment i have made my own -
> ...


Rich, isnt that the place in walsall that did a shoddy job on your exhaust last time?


----------



## Mici (Sep 25, 2006)

Damn that thing is pure motoring porn!  We want to see a video to hear the magical sound too! 

Mici


----------



## Neb (Oct 25, 2007)

Looks amazing, do you have and video clips or dyno from the TT?


----------



## swfblade (Apr 24, 2007)

Bikerz said:


> Is this a bored 3.2 lump? Excuse my ignorance, just getting confused after someone said VR6 lump, so a bored 2.8 lump?


I'm gonna get anal again...

VR6. Origially in the 2.8 flavor in the Golf and 2.9 flavour in the Corrado (also in something else... Passat I think iirc). Came with 12 valves and the most awsome sounding engine on the planet. Ever. hehe

Then came the 24v versions, incl the R32 and R36, 3.2 and 3.6 repesctivly. _edit: Also a 2.8 version, should probably add that..._

So just coz someone says VR6, doesnt mean its the 2.8 from the Golf. 8)


----------



## DAZTTC (May 20, 2005)

Amazing what a car and i think the front bumper looks quite nice. :wink:

DAZ 8)


----------



## chris_p (Dec 14, 2008)

andy3.6tt said:


> chris_p said:
> 
> 
> > Where are you located? I recognise it.
> ...


It looks very similar to one I saw in Peterborough last week?


----------



## andy3.6tt (Feb 16, 2009)

it defo wasn't mine in peterbrough


----------



## MastaS3 (Apr 28, 2009)

Some videos would be great 8)


----------



## lego man (Nov 9, 2008)

Hi mate.

Must say, project looks very nice. 
Not sure if your Andy from storm, I had a chat with him a few months
ago about a 3.6 with a supercharger and he told me about 
the head work being a major job.

What is machining etc is required to the head to make this engine run
correctly with this type if system???

Regards

Lego


----------



## andy3.6tt (Feb 16, 2009)

Hi lego man - all headwork would be relavant to what you are trying to achieve from the engine ...
In my case i altered the combusion chamber to make it more suitable for a forced induction engine ..


----------



## andy3.6tt (Feb 16, 2009)

Should have a vid for you guys in the next couple of days ...


----------



## bigsyd (Jul 9, 2008)

lego, there is a v6 engine on ebay


----------



## lego man (Nov 9, 2008)

bigsyd said:


> lego, there is a v6 engine on ebay


cheers syd, going to have a look.


----------



## JOE90 (Sep 28, 2007)

That TT is the S**T !

It's also refreshing to read a thread , where someone says there going to do a mod then actually produces it with pics !


----------



## Bikerz (Aug 23, 2008)

lego man said:


> bigsyd said:
> 
> 
> > lego, there is a v6 engine on ebay
> ...


theres 3 :wink:


----------



## wallstreet (Oct 19, 2009)

It is also intelligently written, from the messages to and fro, very astute gent and knows the mechanics of this brilliant care well.

Look forward to more.

Ciao for now


----------



## andy3.6tt (Feb 16, 2009)

Thankyou for all your comments guys i will be posting an in depth write up as i found some very good tips for modding handling - exhaust design - intercooler test results - how to repair rad fans etc...

just a quick tip i broke a headlight - audi wanted £645 for a new one however they made a non xenon light which costs £139
but both lights have the same design lens etc

so i split the new lens cover and fixed it to my old xenon backing and it saved £500.00


----------



## Eiphos_1830 (May 27, 2009)

Best TT i have seen so far WOW

wot an awesome job 

So jelous i want tha sort of power

Loving tha setup and engine - deffoz an idea for a project car with tha engine - thos BHP figures are porka killin brilliant :twisted:


----------



## Eiphos_1830 (May 27, 2009)

What front bumper is that ?


----------



## Mici (Sep 25, 2006)

Looks like Rieger singleframe to me. http://www.thettshop.co.uk/exterior.asp ... uct=701823

Mici


----------



## andy3.6tt (Feb 16, 2009)

yes it is the rieger - abs plastic


----------



## andy3.6tt (Feb 16, 2009)

Does any one know the neatest way of installing a guage into a tt .....
I need it in the line of sight - ...


----------



## robokn (Feb 21, 2006)

In the vent


----------



## shahs1 (Oct 17, 2008)

Andy - Wow, must say your tt has to be one of the best on my list.

Quick question: I have a black tt also and just wanted to know if you have had the car repainted fully - or is that deep shine a result of colour sanding? Also what is colour sanding? Not come across this before.

Did you use a machine polisher to apply Zymbol?

Thanks, Shah


----------



## stu_tt (May 17, 2007)

andy,

one awesome MF of a TT. Proper bo 8) 8)

you've really chucked the kitchen sink at that, and lordy has it paid off !!

..stunning

stu


----------



## andy3.6tt (Feb 16, 2009)

Thanks guys for all your very kind comments ...  
just fitting a valeo head up display at the moment ...


----------



## wallstreet (Oct 19, 2009)

shahs1 said:


> Andy - Wow, must say your tt has to be one of the best on my list.
> 
> Quick question: I have a black tt also and just wanted to know if you have had the car repainted fully - or is that deep shine a result of colour sanding? Also what is colour sanding? Not come across this before.
> 
> ...


Shah go back to page 4 of this to get his answer on this q? 8)


----------



## caney (Feb 5, 2004)

andy3.6tt said:


> Thanks guys for all your very kind comments ...
> just fitting a hud at the moment ...


if you ever take this to santapod please let me know!with 700bhp it's gonna be quick


----------



## sTTranger (Oct 21, 2008)

how long for the vid, just caught up and WOW  

Thats guna be a rocket ship, whats the cost on one of these, would mind a car like this for special occasions


----------



## TT_boy (Dec 8, 2009)

I have been in the passanger seat of the 3.6 (Thanks Andy  ) and I can tell you that it redefines fast.

The car in the flesh looks better than the pictures show - it is one of the best executed cars I have seen.

I really want one :mrgreen:

Back to 225bhp for me


----------



## sTTranger (Oct 21, 2008)

so what is the price of this power??


----------



## bobski (Oct 21, 2007)

sTTranger said:


> so what is the price of this power??


 From scratch, I think that you wouldn't get much change from 15-20K. inc labour (just a guess though..)


----------



## MTW (Sep 16, 2009)

andy3.6tt said:


> Does any one know the neatest way of installing a guage into a tt .....
> I need it in the line of sight - ...


middle vents, they do pretty much nothing anyway.

really cant wait to hear this thing.


----------



## Wak (May 6, 2002)

andy3.6tt said:


> Does any one know the neatest way of installing a guage into a tt .....
> I need it in the line of sight - ...


What Guage do you want in line of site? I have boost here!


----------



## andy3.6tt (Feb 16, 2009)

That looks really neat wak - do you sell that guage?


----------



## Wak (May 6, 2002)

andy3.6tt said:


> That looks really neat wak - do you sell that guage?


Its made by SKN , there are a number of options... http://shop.skn-tuning.de/shopdisplayca ... e-Anzeigen

www.thettshop.co.uk have always supplied me.


----------



## stevebeechTA (May 16, 2009)

What a thread, car is amazing. cant wait for a vid to watch, this car must sound the like the dogs dangles.

hope all is going well Andy


----------



## andy3.6tt (Feb 16, 2009)

Hi Guys vids will come I am just setting the suspension up and changing the wheels at the moment i will then get you some sound clips and vids


----------



## ecko2702 (Jan 26, 2009)

Amazing car mate. Some serious time and money in that thing! How reliable is it after you put that much power in it? I would love 700+bhp but I don't want to have to rub the dash and kiss the steering wheel and hope it starts :lol:


----------



## andy3.6tt (Feb 16, 2009)

Its well built , so far I don't have those issues - its a big engine not running stupid boost I have used other methods to increase the power output... rather than pushing a standard engine to the limit...


----------



## Kegman (Aug 4, 2007)

please take my wife as PX i wont that :lol:


----------



## ecko2702 (Jan 26, 2009)

andy3.6tt said:


> Its well built , so far I don't have those issues - its a big engine not running stupid boost I have used other methods to increase the power output... rather than pushing a standard engine to the limit...


Ah thanks for the reply. So you did it smartly by increasing other thing rather than crank the boost and hope for the best :lol: :lol: . Can't wait for a vid and more photos


----------



## Matt B (Apr 8, 2007)

Car looks great, really looking forward to the vids.

Obviously no one told you, but the TT is a hairdressers car!
I am not one for the traffic light grand prix but I bet you could surprise a few folks in that :lol:


----------



## rustyintegrale (Oct 1, 2006)

andy3.6tt said:


> Hi Guys vids will come I am just setting the suspension up and changing the wheels at the moment i will then get you some sound clips and vids


Really looking forward to seeing and hearing this. Forgive my ignorance but what car is the engine from?

Cheers

Rich


----------



## Charlie (Dec 15, 2006)

Rich it's from the R36 mate :lol: or junior RS4 as I have heard it called ;-)

Charlie


----------



## robokn (Feb 21, 2006)

A Passet the fastest rep mobile outthere by far, not a lot of pennies either


----------



## Bikerz (Aug 23, 2008)

robokn said:


> A Passet the fastest rep mobile outthere by far, not a lot of pennies either


Drink fuel tho. Boss has one


----------



## rustyintegrale (Oct 1, 2006)

Charlie said:


> Rich it's from the R36 mate :lol: or junior RS4 as I have heard it called ;-)
> 
> Charlie


Is it from Storm Developments? It certainly looks the way to go for big, reliable power...

What about the weight? The V6 already understeers more because of the extra weight over the 225.

I'm quite excited by this. :wink:

Cheers

rich


----------



## phope (Mar 26, 2006)

The R36 engine also appears in the Artega GT


----------



## rustyintegrale (Oct 1, 2006)

phope said:


> The R36 engine also appears in the Artega GT


Looks interesting. 8) Do you still want help with anything mister or have you sorted it? :wink:

Time is getting on! 

Cheers

rich


----------



## rustyintegrale (Oct 1, 2006)

Well the graph on the first page says Storm so I guess I found the answer to my own question... :lol:

So what do we know about this company? Anyone wanna spill? 

Cheers

rich


----------



## oeroer (Nov 29, 2009)

Wow   

Absolutely speechless...........


----------



## robokn (Feb 21, 2006)

`Rich,
Do a search on the R32 forums as they are quite active on there


----------



## ViperOneZero (Sep 4, 2008)

first vids are out:






:twisted:


----------



## Fictorious (Sep 15, 2009)

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=kj4KioIP ... re=related this is the after of the conversion


----------



## swfblade (Apr 24, 2007)

rustyintegrale said:


> So what do we know about this company? Anyone wanna spill?


Storm are a great company. Been around for a while now and certainly know there stuff. I went there a couple times with my Corrado VR6, including once with a Rolling Road day. They were there to offer advice and report any issues etc. eg, mine made 199.summit on the RR and they quickly reported that the accelerator needed adjusting, as it was only running at 80% odd.
hth


----------



## Bikerz (Aug 23, 2008)

They will also sell you individal bits rather than just a kit to allow you to buy other bits on ebay and build you own SC kit and fit it, then take to them for mapping and fettling


----------



## wallstreet (Oct 19, 2009)

Storm sound like a competent company, there is no negative feedback on the matierals they are using, this is far better than the negative feedback I have read on VF engineered cars.

Storm is using the Rotrex system.  they then add other quality parts, offer sound guidance, now I have emailed them so await a response. If that fails I shall call them. Not all companies are good at emailing. Sometimes there are timewasters are far too many of them that prevents companies being able to manage emails.

I doubt I will go so hardcore on the engine as Andy, but what a lovely piece of engineering.


----------



## V6RUL (May 28, 2009)

wallstreet said:


> Storm sound like a competent company, there is no negative feedback on the matierals they are using, this is far better than the negative feedback I have read on VF engineered cars.
> 
> Storm is using the Rotrex system.  they then add other quality parts, offer sound guidance, now I have emailed them so await a response. If that fails I shall call them. Not all companies are good at emailing. Sometimes there are timewasters are far too many of them that prevents companies being able to manage emails.
> 
> I doubt I will go so hardcore on the engine as Andy, but what a lovely piece of engineering.


Im watching you Niaz, cant have you sneaking into the UK and getting a secret weapon fitted now can we...


----------



## wallstreet (Oct 19, 2009)

stevecollier said:


> wallstreet said:
> 
> 
> > Storm sound like a competent company, there is no negative feedback on the matierals they are using, this is far better than the negative feedback I have read on VF engineered cars.
> ...


      who me, no way, nothing going on here!! You will be the first & last to know about the Absolute Stealth mister Millitek Schrecks porting!!!

Knowing how much I baby mine so far, averaged 23kph today driving from one part of Geneva to another!!! Public transport would have been bloody quicker!!! First use in days!!


----------



## andy3.6tt (Feb 16, 2009)

Oem Plus look ....


































Let me know what you think ... :?


----------



## Waterdale (Oct 4, 2009)

Pretty NICE. Is that 19" or 20"?


----------



## andy3.6tt (Feb 16, 2009)

They are 20" :wink:


----------



## rustyintegrale (Oct 1, 2006)

andy3.6tt said:


> They are 20" :wink:


Bugger the wheels let's see some performance...


----------



## ttpanos (Nov 8, 2009)

21????????

!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## andy3.6tt (Feb 16, 2009)

Don't worry rusty you will see the performance soon enough :wink:


----------



## wallstreet (Oct 19, 2009)

andy3.6tt said:


> Oem Plus look ....
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Seem nice, but maybe someone can photoshop it to a dark grey.... on the black car... nice all the same mate


----------



## WhiTT (Dec 3, 2009)

Hi,

Really nice mate 

Wheels are stunning although i did like the ones you have taken off!.

Watch out for the kerbs, they look seriously low profiles.

Stunning car though great work all round, worth all the hard work i'd say!


----------



## liffy99 (Feb 28, 2007)

El stunneroona

But I'd have a word with your wheel supplier - they seem to have fitted rubber bands rather than tyres :lol:


----------



## Matt B (Apr 8, 2007)

From what I have seen on this thread you obviously know more about modding cars than I do, but if they are really 20" wheels then surely your handling will suffer. I would have thought you would have gone for smaller wheels.

Undoubtedly looks good but I would have expected that given whats under the hood you would have gone for function over form?


----------



## phope (Mar 26, 2006)

Very nice in 20s, but I preferred the LM replica 19s


----------



## ViperOneZero (Sep 4, 2008)

will the haldex hack the power?


----------



## andy3.6tt (Feb 16, 2009)

hey guys i'm just having fun ..


----------



## phope (Mar 26, 2006)

Still looks fantastic whether on the LMs or the double spoke RS4s


----------



## ecko2702 (Jan 26, 2009)

Love the wheels I always thought 20's would look dumb on a TT but those look great! 8) Do they rub at all?


----------



## Super Josh (May 29, 2009)

ecko2702 said:


> Do they rub at all?


Not with 700 BHP, they just cut away their own arch clearance :lol:

Josh


----------



## andy3.6tt (Feb 16, 2009)

They don't actually rub at all the wheels are lighter than the lm reps I had by 2kg they are genuine audi wheels made by Ronal..


----------



## rustyintegrale (Oct 1, 2006)

andy3.6tt said:


> They don't actually rub at all the wheels are lighter than the lm reps I had by 2kg they are genuine audi wheels made by Ronal..


How many pennies?


----------



## andy3.6tt (Feb 16, 2009)

do you want some rusty ?


----------



## rustyintegrale (Oct 1, 2006)

andy3.6tt said:


> do you want some rusty ?


I'm intrigued.

This conversion looks closer to my long time wish for big cubes than any other I have seen. But the weight issue bothers me and there has been no mention of cost or other component changes required to run it reliably.

Where's the money shot? :wink:

cheers

Rich


----------



## andy3.6tt (Feb 16, 2009)

Rusty, 
As far as the car goes, the engine is very reliable - however it took some carefull thought to get it that way..
As for the rims they were ordered for a friend and we are just playing around seeing what they would look like..
As for the quality of the wheels they are excellent compared with my lm reps...
The rims from audi are very good value for money..


----------



## Farky (Oct 20, 2009)

Looks like its coming along nicely, I thinks the 20's look 8) 
...does that mean the lm's are going cheap :wink:


----------



## sTTranger (Oct 21, 2008)

luv the wheels 8)

How the handling????

It looks so cool [smiley=thumbsup.gif]


----------



## andy3.6tt (Feb 16, 2009)

A QS I have just reworked for a friend...


----------



## rustyintegrale (Oct 1, 2006)

Can we see what you've done mechanically please mate? 8)

A video would be cool. If you need help compressing it let me know... :wink:

cheers

rich


----------



## nikos525 (May 15, 2006)

Is that the body kit from ebay.de ?


----------



## UKRPG (Oct 14, 2009)

Lovn the rear - especially the valancey bits


----------



## andy3.6tt (Feb 16, 2009)

nikos525 said:


> Is that the body kit from ebay.de ?


Yes it is a little bit of a bugger to fit but not bad value for money


----------



## caney (Feb 5, 2004)

personally i don't see the need to alter a qs bodwork :?


----------



## andy3.6tt (Feb 16, 2009)

rustyintegrale said:


> Can we see what you've done mechanically please mate? 8)
> 
> A video would be cool. If you need help compressing it let me know... :wink:
> 
> ...


I will try and make a video soon I am still waiting for some parts - so i can finish the car..


----------



## rustyintegrale (Oct 1, 2006)

andy3.6tt said:


> rustyintegrale said:
> 
> 
> > Can we see what you've done mechanically please mate? 8)
> ...


Can't wait...


----------



## country boy (Aug 23, 2008)

Nice wheels on the QS,there was a MK2 at Gti International with the same rims,off a Q7 are'nt they?? Gash bodykit though!! :?


----------



## andy3.6tt (Feb 16, 2009)

Just got some spacers 20mm at rear and 15mm front - still handles well and rides great ...
But best of all fills the rear arches abit ...

Has anyone on here had a problem with forge rear tie arm bushes splitting...


----------



## SAJ77 (Nov 16, 2008)

andy3.6tt said:


> Has anyone on here had a problem with forge rear tie arm bushes splitting...


Yes mate, one of mine split driving 3 miles from the garage to the wheel allignment place. :evil:

Got it replaced and last time I checked it, was still ok if a little worse for wear :?

Saj


----------



## andy3.6tt (Feb 16, 2009)

Did forge send you a new one ??
I think there may be a design fault there ...


----------



## Bikerz (Aug 23, 2008)

andy3.6tt said:


> Did forge send you a new one ??
> I think there may be a design fault there ...


I think they chnaged the whole design, ie new tie bar design which is far far better.


----------



## SAJ77 (Nov 16, 2008)

andy3.6tt said:


> Did forge send you a new one ??
> I think there may be a design fault there ...


I didn't complain mate, just rang them and ordered one. It cost me about £22 for one Powerflex bush 

Saj


----------



## djmorton038 (May 15, 2009)

Wow Love that gray QS, What wheels are on it and what size??


----------



## audi_tt 83 (Feb 13, 2008)

is there any more news on this ? i really want to see a video of your car in action. i gotta admit i am very jealous


----------



## duncs09 (Apr 28, 2009)

djmorton038 said:


> Wow Love that gray QS, What wheels are on it and what size??


The wheels are these - http://spencergirls.com/wheels/qs-10-replica-wheels

Only available in 20" by the looks of things, you can fit an Audi TT centre cap on them as well. They are also a reasonable price. However 20" wheels on an Audi TT will effect performance, something I would do in the future as my Audi TT will be my comfortable car with a kick, and I will have a s/c Honda'd Elise and my GXR for Tracking. :mrgreen: :mrgreen:


----------



## andy3.6tt (Feb 16, 2009)

Is anyone going to spring festival (santapod) ??


----------



## V6RUL (May 28, 2009)

andy3.6tt said:


> Is anyone going to spring festival (santapod) ??


yes, there is a post running at the mo and i think 6 to 12 will turn up depending on weather.
Steve


----------



## lego man (Nov 9, 2008)

Yes i will be going, would be good to me you and your animal of a tt.

Only 700hp 643ft/lb ??? what's going off ?? Lol

Lego


----------



## andy3.6tt (Feb 16, 2009)

I have been working flat out on removing the supercharger & fitting a big turbo.
Will post some pics soon ..
Also just building a turbo kit for all the 3.2 tt 's out there ....


----------



## ELLIOTT (Feb 29, 2008)

Do tell us more about this kit... Any idea of price/ power?


----------



## andy3.6tt (Feb 16, 2009)

More details of the kit ..
We are making a simpler kit which will make installation even easier

http://www.stormdevelopments.co.uk/mk1- ... o-kit.html


----------



## Bikerz (Aug 23, 2008)

CALLING STEVE C
CALLING STEVE C

Thats the kit you want buddy!


----------



## V6RUL (May 28, 2009)

Bikerz said:


> CALLING STEVE C
> CALLING STEVE C
> 
> Thats the kit you want buddy!


Dont worry, im watching. Dont have to reply all the time.
You never know there may be things afoot on the V6 scene.

A journey of a thousand miles starts with the first step.. 

No body wants to hurt their baby or end up out of pocket by making rash decisions.
It would be easy for the 1.8s to de-turbo and still run.. well most of you have that many boost leaks it must feel like that at times... :roll:
SteV6


----------



## j_magic (Sep 22, 2009)

You have a beautiful TT mate, the whole exterior is very stylish 8)

What are the performance figures for the turbo 3.2 v6?

Have you ever thought about doing a 1.8 turbo package?!


----------



## lego man (Nov 9, 2008)

stevecollier said:


> Bikerz said:
> 
> 
> > CALLING STEVE C
> ...


de turbo! What hey ! No way with out we are useless ! 
I guess just like the 3.2s ! Lol had to put that one in !

Come Steve 5 k and jobs a gudun!

Lego

Ps good work andy looking very nice.


----------



## andy3.6tt (Feb 16, 2009)

j_magic said:


> You have a beautiful TT mate, the whole exterior is very stylish 8)
> 
> What are the performance figures for the turbo 3.2 v6?
> 
> Have you ever thought about doing a 1.8 turbo package?!


Hi, 
The 3.2 kit is a 420-575hp kit dependant on engine spec.

We do have lots of diy parts available for 1.8t's & 2.0t's including garrett ball bearing turbo's and high flow manifolds at very competative prices.


----------



## ELLIOTT (Feb 29, 2008)

Sounds really good will this new kit be cheaper than the one on storms website?Oor is it just a case that it is easier to install?


----------



## andy3.6tt (Feb 16, 2009)

There will be a discount for tt forum customers on diy fit of £20% so this makes the kit great value for money ..
Any questions let me know.


----------



## j_magic (Sep 22, 2009)

andy3.6tt said:


> j_magic said:
> 
> 
> > You have a beautiful TT mate, the whole exterior is very stylish 8)
> ...


How much are the high flow manifolds? There seems to be a shortage of these available for the TT, some don't fit very well and a few companies on here have stalled with the progress on theirs.


----------



## BFT - John (Sep 8, 2009)

That kit looks excellent, notice the headgasket spacer to lower compression.

Andy - Do you work at Storm? I was dealing with Miles quite a few months ago and I was after a supercharger for the E39 M5 for my car?


----------



## andy3.6tt (Feb 16, 2009)

Some pics of tt turbo


































we knocked this together very quickly for test .....


----------



## robokn (Feb 21, 2006)

Will ring you later today, looking good


----------



## lego man (Nov 9, 2008)

andy3.6tt said:


> Some pics of tt turbo
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Wow!


----------



## andy3.6tt (Feb 16, 2009)

Thanks guys


----------



## andy3.6tt (Feb 16, 2009)

j_magic said:


> andy3.6tt said:
> 
> 
> > j_magic said:
> ...


Hi The six branch manifolds are £379.99 polished stainless steel tig welded. 








REAR BOX 








EXHAUST SYSTEM 
I WILL GET SOME IMAGES OF THE CAT BYPASS AND 6 BRANCH


----------



## j_magic (Sep 22, 2009)

Is there a 4 branch equal length available for the 1.8 Turbo mate, £379.99 is a great price by the way!


----------



## andy3.6tt (Feb 16, 2009)

updated pics


----------



## ian222 (May 4, 2007)

Very nice mate, i see focus rs seats?


----------



## Brendanb86 (Feb 12, 2011)

Car looks immense. Not a huge fan of non oem bumpers, but this fits in with the look nicely. What alloys are they? BBS ch reps? What size are they?

Keep up the good work


----------



## djdougalno1 (Jan 11, 2010)

Andy3.6tt is a bad man that tt is gona be the nuts when he finally decides it's finished


----------



## ViperOneZero (Sep 4, 2008)

Looks good... now we want:

Video footage ( engine running / driving )
and a driving report / review

Keep up the good work.. lol


----------



## rustyintegrale (Oct 1, 2006)

andy3.6tt said:


> updated pics


I'm not normally a big fan of that type of front end but I have to say this whole package looks fantastic. Like everyone else I'd like to see and hear some video... 8)


----------



## Issam Abed (Sep 1, 2011)

Hello,
did you use the Rothe Turbo manifold?


----------



## ViperOneZero (Sep 4, 2008)

Any further details on this quality build? running well?


----------



## kazinak (Mar 23, 2010)

GunnerGibson said:


> Any further details on this quality build? running well?


the car is for sale on pistonheads


----------



## Adam-tt (Apr 3, 2010)

got a link?


----------



## kazinak (Mar 23, 2010)

advert was removed, so maybe car is sold now,i think it was £19k

http://www.pistonheads.com/sales/3221075.htm

http://www.pistonheads.com/gassing/...1355&mid=0&i=80&nmt=My+MK1+3.2+TT+Turbo&mid=0

''Hi guys,
the car for sale is Storms TT and manual.
Im sure theirs is a very good example of a blown 3.2.
Mine is a 3.3 with a T04z hybrid hooked up to a DSG.
Unitronic have had 740 bhp at the crank at 16 psi on their mule''


----------



## jamman (May 6, 2002)

Hi Guys :lol: :lol: :lol:

"She is running on very low boost at the mo until she is run in. " :lol:

"Mine should be dynoed at the end of the month to see what numbers were getting. "

Really when ? :roll:

Great find Kaz how many forums is Mr Coillier on saying the same thing :roll:


----------



## Adam-tt (Apr 3, 2010)

jamman said:


> Hi Guys :lol: :lol: :lol:
> 
> Great find Kaz how many forums is Mr Coillier on saying the same thing :roll:


lol i was only just thinking that lol :lol: :lol:


----------



## V6RUL (May 28, 2009)

All of them and some you havn't found yet.. :lol: 
Anon


----------



## jamman (May 6, 2002)

adam-tt said:


> jamman said:
> 
> 
> > Hi Guys :lol: :lol: :lol:
> ...


Tell me about it, should stop posting the same pap over and over again and get those running in miles covered :lol:

It would be all run in by now (or would it) :roll: :?

Like your pic by the way Adam what you use photoshop ?


----------



## V6RUL (May 28, 2009)

No roads where i am..
Steve


----------



## E3 YOB (Mar 2, 2010)

V6RUL said:


> No roads where i am..
> Steve


What you've gone back to the future? :lol:


----------



## V6RUL (May 28, 2009)

frakay100 said:


> V6RUL said:
> 
> 
> > No roads where i am..
> ...


ha ha..difficult when your in the middle of the North Sea..
Steve


----------

